# Reel Life Adventures: New charitable sport fishing organization



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I am pleased to announce that our new charitable sport fishing organization, *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Reel Life Adventures*, is making its debut at the Labor Day tournament this weekend in Orange Beach. We will be giving away hats, visors and shirts for donations toward our endeavor of raising money to build an orphanage for girls in Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic. We have currently raised around $60,000 toward our total goal of $120,000. For more details, please visit our website at www.ReelLifeAdventures.org.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Reel Life Adventures*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"> is a non-profitorganization formed to connect those who enjoy sport fishing with an avenue to make a real difference in the lives of other human beings. Through strategic humanitarian trips and the construction and maintenance of orphanages in Latin America, our objective is to rescue children from the street and give back to theimpoverished communities surrounding some of the top sport fishing destinations in the world. In fact, we are currently lining up *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">TAX-DEDUCTIBLE* trips to *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Costa Rica, The Dominican Republic, and Guatemala* for 2010. We will be taking supplies and donations to impoverished families,working with local mission organizations, and concludingthese trips with some incredible blue water fishing!Check out the article about our trip to San Jose and Los Suenos, Costa Rica earlier this year athttp://www.reellifeadventures.org/CostaRica09.pdf<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Please let us know if anyone is interested in getting involved or joining us on an upcomingtrip!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; tab-stops: 97.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Michael O'Neal <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">(205) 370-1827<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck to everyone in the Labor Day Tournament this weekend. Looks like we are in for some great weather!


----------

